# Your opinion on Dell



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

whats your opinion on dell? 

i hate them i will never buy another piece of thier JUNK again they are over priced . 
they work Half ARSE all the time 
once the warranty goes up they work like CRAP 
thier customer support is in damn india becasue they are too cheap to put t in america even though they are the biggest computer manufacturer  :down: 
i will never reccomend any computers made By Dell to any one they are junk I have learned from them and i will never buy again! they use cheap cases and cheap parts... they use lexmarks printers then change the cartridge style and charge more . 

just like in another thread 

SCREW YOU DELL:down: 

to the mods and admins - got anything else to complain about? 

YOU SUCK


----------



## tjb (Jan 1, 2007)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> whats your opinion on dell?
> 
> i hate them i will never buy another piece of thier JUNK again they are over priced .
> they work [email protected] all the time
> ...


There ok as long as you have a warranty. They have had to replace one dvd drive, motherboard, and the harddrive on my dell. They pretty much suck.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a crappy dell M board but a nice Western digital drive so that will out live the dell forever i havint had any thing actually go bad on mine yet but i have a felling the ram and cpu are really Screwed up


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> i have a crappy dell M board but a nice Western digital drive so that will out live the dell forever i havint had any thing actually go bad on mine yet but i have a felling the ram and cpu are really Screwed up


take it too the shop and see whats wrong. Bet there say everythings wrong with it its a dell


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

LOL 

ill take it to a shop once it starts smoking ... untill then im running it and getting my 1,000 out of it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SouthParkXP101, there's no reason to require profanity to express yourself, please refer to the TSG Rules.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> SouthParkXP101, there's no reason to require profanity to express yourself, please refer to the TSG Rules.


 your going to complain about that?

serously 
ive seen wayy worse....


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll agree, Dell is one of the worst companies I have ever worked with.

We get all business computers from them, either Latitude or Optiplex. Latitudes are horrible laptops with hardly any life. They are pretty much recased Inspirons. 

And don't even let me get started with the Optiplex...

Dimensions are much worse however, they break easily, Dell uses cheap parts in them and overprices them, and they don't stand by their products whatsoever.

It's absolutely insane.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> your going to complain about that?
> 
> serously
> ive seen wayy worse....


Yes I am going to complain about it.  I suggest you heed the warning. We can arrange for a vacation if it's too hard to remember without one.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

whatever..... kinda pathetic though


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> whatever..... kinda pathetic though


SouthPark, you should know better than this.

I'm waiting for you to edit your initial post to something more suitable and quickly please.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

this is amazing......


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Dell is just like any major manufacturer of any product. You get what you pay for. If you buy low end cheap Nike they will blow apart fast but their high end top of the line shoes will last quite a while. A cheap Dell is just that .. a cheap computer. Admitedly their tech support has been slipping these last few years and they do use some proprietary parts. But if you aren't planning on doing any home upgrades so what. I'm almost to year 3 with my current comp which is a Dell Dim 8600 (which was bought with upgraded vid and sound cards), and so far not a single hardware related problem.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> this is amazing......


I'm still waiting.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> I'm still waiting.


oops im sorry i must have forgot!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SouthParkXP101, you seem to need an attitude adjustment, maybe in your day off from TSG, you can get your mind right.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Uhh, Dell is actually alright.

Their one of the best brand named/mass computer manufacturers out there, I think. They do alright.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I've seen good Dells and I have seen bad ones.

Would I buy one... sure depending on the build.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> SouthParkXP101, you seem to need an attitude adjustment, maybe in your day off from TSG, you can get your mind right.


Following the edit which shows a blatant defiance of authority, the ban has now been made permanent.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> Following the edit which shows a blatant defiance of authority, the ban has now been made permanent.


Yeah, I literally thought it was a 10 year old writing this, good choice. :up:


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Regarding Dell PC's. I have always owned Dells , and have had little problem with them.
One hard-drive failure after many years use. I put another HD in it -- reloaded it with XP , gave it away ,and its still running fine--no issues at all.
I disagree with notion that Dell uses inferior hardware that fails after warranty, I believe they are pretty well engineered and over the years --this has been proven to me--- very good reliabilty.
I am not saying they are BETTER than a HP for example , just that Southpark is way off base.
Our offices use Dell PC's and they seem to have no issue with them --work fine.
Most complaints from Office folks {in past}was about software , the OS , when 98X was being used.
2000, and XP stopped most complaints.
As far as price goes , the only thing that often helps when buying a Dell online is --waiting for a deal , and configuring one without the things you don't want to pay for.
I just purchased another, second, Dell -- E-521 and am pleased with it.
These smaller towered Dells with metal cases are not as silent running as the bigger plastic cased Dimensions, but its not too noticable. My Dimension 8300 runs almost silently and I have no complaints with it at all--great running machine..
When it comes to Dell tech support -- I would have to agree that they are useless.
For one thing --you cannot even understand them . I have always questioned the wisdom of outsourcing support--- ruins a companies reputation when problem arises.
I currently run 3 machines --2 Dells and a homebuilt. The only hardware problems I have had with these three ,is with the homebuilt.
I would recommend a Dell or at least to check them out --for price.
A HP would be another good choice for desktop, I stop there because I haven't any experiece with others --only notebooks -IBM and Toshiba, both good machines.
I am only posting so that folks reading are not mislead by Southparks statements.
Dell makes a good machine, as does HP, and others I am sure.
One bit of advice --do not purchase Dell extended warranty --and shop for printers ect, elsewhere. Thats my 2 cents  >f


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree with Fidelista, Dell has good products but their support is terrible, though I have had good luck with them.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I was in best buys the other day .. and someone asked for a replacement supply for his Dell.
They said Dell uses a proprietary supply and you have to buy from Dell.

I asked ... "what's proprietary about a supply"
he said they use different connectors on the Mobo and supply so you have to use their parts.

Don't know if this is true or not .. (considering the source) .. But it sure would steer me away from Dell.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> I was in best buys the other day .. and someone asked for a replacement supply for his Dell.
> They said Dell uses a proprietary supply and you have to buy from Dell.
> 
> I asked ... "what's proprietary about a supply"
> ...


I agree, what's proprietary about a supply? They use Intel MBs and have standard I/Os.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> I agree, what's proprietary about a supply? They use Intel MBs and have standard I/Os.


They used to use supplies and mobos that had slightly different pin configurations so standard ones wouldn't work with them. I didn't want to comment on this because I'm far from 100% sure but I think they stopped using propriatary supplies some time ago so it isn't true any more .... again, I couldn't find any documentation to back this up so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DarqueMist said:


> They used to use supplies and mobos that had slightly different pin configurations so standard ones wouldn't work with them. I didn't want to comment on this because I'm far from 100% sure but I think they stopped using propriatary supplies some time ago so it isn't true any more .... again, I couldn't find any documentation to back this up so I'm not 100% sure.


It's not the pins as more as it's to the size of the power supply.

Dell (et. al) has to make their money somewhere...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

so I guess size does matter


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope to keep my Dell for atleast one more year. Within the first 6 months we had techs at our home three times, before it would work right. I know the hard drive was changed out, but I don't remember what else was wrong. Through the years it has crushed four times and there were many times I wanted to crawl through the phone times and scream at the tech support personal in person. I will say that the last time the tech had me do a different process and it seem to finally work. 
We will never buy another Dell. Other than HP what other desk top computer companies do you suggest.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PC wise Acer is decent. Alienware is another.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

wordsmith said:


> ...........................
> We will never buy another Dell. Other than HP what other desk top computer companies do you suggest.


I bought an Acer 3 months ago that I'm quite pleased with, but not being in the business of repair or service, I can't comment beyond my own experience.
I've had no problems.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Couriant said:


> It's not the pins as more as it's to the size of the power supply.
> 
> Dell (et. al) has to make their money somewhere...


eeyup. I had to "creatively modify" my case in order to fit another PS in. Pop the mobo, slide the drives out, and start grinding......

Dell, like every other manufacturer has its pros and cons. On one hand, I feel that _SOME_ of their hardware can only be described as "stupid." On the other hand, they've got relatively few "extras" on their OS/startup discs, which is always a plus. Not to mention the fact that you can download and backup your disc if you've got your service tag...
That being said, I'm using an Optiplex GX150 with a 933 MHz PIII. It sucks for obvious reasons, but I keep the thing going. Dells aren't bad. In fact, if you're going for a home/office brand name [as opposed to those that are strictly gaming, like Alienware and Falcon NW] I'd probably suggest you check the prices at Dell first. The upgrade prices are usually reasonable, too.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh, and BTW, if you want to see bad customer service, try Verizon!!
JEEZ! I call 'em because my connection is down altogether. No real reason. They suggest I unplug my phone and plug the modem into that jack.
"Wait... aren't I talking to you on this phone?"
*bad Indian accent* "That's okay, I call you back, I promise."
... yeesh.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with Gateway lately???.
See they are selling units with a 10,000 rpm harddrive option.
>f


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

NO! I swore off Gateway a long time ago...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Fidelista said:


> Anyone have any experience with Gateway lately???.
> See they are selling units with a 10,000 rpm harddrive option.
> >f


I thought a while ago they went bankrupt but they're still around.......

I wouldn't get anything from them.


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you both. I will look into Acer and Alienware.


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

I meant to also say, my son had a Gateway and all he had was trouble.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Gateway desktops are usually pretty solid. The laptops, not so much. Their main 2.5" hard drive supplier is Hitachi... 'nuff said.

Also, about the proprietary Dell power supplies:
The Best Buy tech is correct. 
Up until the Dimension 8100 series, Dell used a special power supply paired with an AT (!) motherboard that sported, IIRC, a 16-pin and a 24-pin power connector for two separate power connections to the board. I actually have one in my room that I use as a nightstand. (I can take pics if you want a reference.) 

The power supply box itself was a standard ATX form factor, which makes absolutely no sense.

The board also used RAMBus... strike three!


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah and in my personal opinion Dell is garbage. I actually have a neighbor's Dell on my home workbench right now with a cooked hard drive.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

RedHelix said:


> Gateway desktops are usually pretty solid. The laptops, not so much. Their main 2.5" hard drive supplier is Hitachi... 'nuff said.
> 
> Also, about the proprietary Dell power supplies:
> The Best Buy tech is correct.
> ...


Ouch... I hate it when they do that...

As for Gateway... I've had a few issues with the tech support, but the machines have been good *knock on wood*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Stoner said:


> I bought an Acer 3 months ago that I'm quite pleased with, but not being in the business of repair or service, I can't comment beyond my own experience.
> I've had no problems.


:up: good to hear. I am an authorized Acer Technician and the only time I have machines back was for faulty parts. (rarely) and the dreadful ID-10-T error. (99.9% most of the time)


----------



## angieb (Feb 7, 2007)

I've got a Gateway 2000 Desktop which was bought before they supposedly went bankrupt its actually not a bad machine. I've justed wiped the hard drive and reinstalled everything back on it and its as good as new. Only thing is you can't upgrade to XP but I quite like Windows 98.

As for Dell I just bought a Dimension 1100 in may, I ordered it over the phone and said I wanted it specifically for Games it came without a Graphics card and wasn't really what I wanted I had to spend additional money on a graphics card from PC world.

I complained to them, really kicked up a stink and they could'nt help me enough kept sending me emails asking if everything was ok with the machine. I wouldn't buy from them again and I certainly wouldn't order over the phone again but then this was the first time I've ever bought myself a new computer. Learnt the hard way. 

angieb


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've replaced a hard drive in the Dimension 3000 that I bought in March 05.
Bought a proprietary floppy drive and bracket from them ($40.00) and I know that there is something kinked about the MOB because I cannot go to http://www.pricewatch.com to buy a replacement but that being said; 
I cut my teeth on this computer and now I know what kind of questions to ask.
For the most part Dell, well they will try,... 
if you keep your head and leave the posturing out of it, you will finally get past customer services first line of defense.
It is possible to get satisfaction even if it shouldn't be so hard.

Read everything that you can get your hands on, all of the reviews, ask questions and unless your a guru or are willing to get a little hands on training, buy a service agreement from whomever you buy your computer from,
I could be wrong but I believe all of the customer service has been out sourced.
Michael Dell has taken over again and maybe he will bring back the high flying company that Dell once was.

Unless they put him in jail for back dating stock options.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

PCG342 said:


> Oh, and BTW, if you want to see bad customer service, try Verizon!!
> JEEZ! I call 'em because my connection is down altogether. No real reason. They suggest I unplug my phone and plug the modem into that jack.
> "Wait... aren't I talking to you on this phone?"
> *bad Indian accent* "That's okay, I call you back, I promise."
> ... yeesh.


Verizon's tech support is in India? That's horrible.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Avianca said:


> Verizon's tech support is in India? That's horrible.


I uninstalled MSN Premium (which is terrible, but better then the web based version) due to some technical problems and asked Verizon where I could download it again (I lost the link) and they kept e-mailing me automated search results of troubleshooting searches, saying "Are any of these your problems." I never got a person.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

Avianca said:


> Verizon's tech support is in India? That's horrible.


I defecate you not.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Speaking of indian tech support, i had to contact Quark (that does a illustration program) because their program wouldn't run properly on our new Mac G5 (intel). I end up with an indian lady that kept going on about the wrong version of the product, and kept telling me to the same thing over and over. After an hour and p'oed because of this clueless lady, I checked the website and used their online email support (which i should have done on the get-go) within ten minutes they told me that the version I had was not running correctly with the Intel-based Macs and there was a patch for it! That made me even more mad! I told them about the lady and that a) they (lady & co) need to listen more better and b) make sure that they knew about the problem with the Intel-based Macs and where to find the patch.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Avianca said:


> Verizon's tech support is in India? That's horrible.


OOPs, my fault. thought we were talking about computer manufactures.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Couriant said:


> Speaking of indian tech support, i had to contact Quark (that does a illustration program) because their program wouldn't run properly on our new Mac G5 (intel). I end up with an indian lady that kept going on about the wrong version of the product, and kept telling me to the same thing over and over. After an hour and p'oed because of this clueless lady, I checked the website and used their online email support (which i should have done on the get-go) within ten minutes they told me that the version I had was not running correctly with the Intel-based Macs and there was a patch for it! That made me even more mad! I told them about the lady and that a) they (lady & co) need to listen more better and b) make sure that they knew about the problem with the Intel-based Macs and where to find the patch.


Seems to me, that was the way I ended up with what sounded like someone from here in the states and it wasn't until I started emailing Dell until things started happening.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Couriant said:


> Speaking of indian tech support, i had to contact Quark (that does a illustration program) because their program wouldn't run properly on our new Mac G5 (intel). I end up with an indian lady that kept going on about the wrong version of the product, and kept telling me to the same thing over and over. After an hour and p'oed because of this clueless lady, I checked the website and used their online email support (which i should have done on the get-go) within ten minutes they told me that the version I had was not running correctly with the Intel-based Macs and there was a patch for it! That made me even more mad! I told them about the lady and that a) they (lady & co) need to listen more better and b) make sure that they knew about the problem with the Intel-based Macs and where to find the patch.


What's the world coming to?  That's crazy!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

And I have another complaint about indians... they cannot drive to save their life. But that's a rant for a different thread...


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Couriant said:


> And I have another complaint about indians... they cannot drive to save their life. But that's a rant for a different thread...


My Stepdad had opinions of this sort, and since he was the only person that I ever fanticized about putting crosshairs directly between his eyes and watching the projectile blow the back of his head off (never got a chance to-died before I made the move) I tend to shy away from judging anyone because of the color of their skin or the nationality of their race. It makes me sick. It is the number one problem in this world where a man is not judged by his character or his actions but by what he looks like.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

... like i said, another thread...


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

When I am looking to buy a product I have certain exceptations I wish met in this case a computer: 
1: What computer company puts together a good product and stand behind their work. (thank you for your advice).
2: Next, If I need help setting it up or with problems in the future I except to be able to talk to techs who are knowlegeable, are able to understand and speak our language, speak clearly and can be understood by me, been trained to undertand the every day people who buy the product and are willing to take the time to explain to me how to fix the problem. I don't care who the person is or where they live. I just want to be able to get help when needed.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

wordsmith said:


> Next, If I need help setting it up or with problems in the future I except to be able to talk to techs who are knowlegeable [sic], are able to understand and speak our language, speak clearly and can be understood by me, been trained to undertand [sic] the every day people who buy the product and are willing to take the time to explain to me how to fix the problem. I don't care who the person is or where they live. I just want to be able to get help when needed.


As much as I feel like a jerk when I say that, I agree.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

wordsmith said:


> When I am looking to buy a product I have certain exceptations I wish met in this case a computer:
> 1: What computer company puts together a good product and stand behind their work. (thank you for your advice).
> 2: Next, If I need help setting it up or with problems in the future I except to be able to talk to techs who are knowlegeable, are able to understand and speak our language, speak clearly and can be understood by me, been trained to undertand the every day people who buy the product and are willing to take the time to explain to me how to fix the problem. I don't care who the person is or where they live. I just want to be able to get help when needed.


Regarding #2. You are absolutely correct. You should have access to tech help , that is really help. Familiar with product and able to communicate clearly.
In this case , Dell has dropped ball , and is miserable failure.
I think the $$$ made {saved} by outsourcing to people unable to carry on a simple conversation with customers-- is a bad move by Dell. It will ,and has cost them.
I recently called Dell to simply confirm a build number {mis-labled box} and wound up trying to converse with a Indian who didn't know difference between a Intel and a AMD .
Had to spell everything several times, and finally gave up . Solved my own problem in end.
I have always been satisfied with Dell PC's , but their cheap "help" stinks. >f


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

Fidelista said:


> Regarding #2. You are absolutely correct. You should have access to tech help , that is really help. Familiar with product and able to communicate clearly.
> In this case , Dell has dropped ball , and is miserable failure.
> I think the $$$ made {saved} by outsourcing to people unable to carry on a simple conversation with customers-- is a bad move by Dell. It will ,and has cost them.
> I recently called Dell to simply confirm a build number {mis-labled box} and wound up trying to converse with a Indian who didn't know difference between a Intel and a AMD .
> ...


It's nice knowing that there are people out there that understand that when a tech gets angry at me because I don't understand them, even when he or she spells out the letters, I'm angry at Dell for putting us both in that situation. There were a lot of times I took a guess at what letter or word they told me to type. One time when I had to reconfigure (I think it is what they had me do) my computer I was a complete nervous reck when I got off the phone. My husband was ready to throw the computer in the garbage and never have one grace our home again.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

A hint with dealing with Dell support call centers. 
As soon as you hear the accent hang up and dial again. They have call centers in Canada, USA, India and (I believe) another Far Eastern nation. 
My first experience with calling them was very good, I was routed to a center in Canada (I know because of our small talk while she was looking up some info). My problem was resolved in minutes. My second experience was horrific. All I was trying to sort out was the fact my TAG was not being recognized when I was looking for drivers on their support site. I started with customer care (I figured there was no way this was a tech issue), got passed to tech support, passed back to customer care and finally back to tech support again. 45 minutes later I find myself in a 4 way conference call with tech support/customer support/supervisor. They proceeded to jibber back and forth in whatever their native language is for about 12 minutes, finally the supervisor starts speaking English. Once again I find myself being asked the same questions I have been repeatedly answering over and over again. Abruptly the questions stop and I'm asked "so would you be saying that we have resolved your PERCEIVED problem and that you would being happy with the resolutions that we have been reaching?". To that I answered " not only have you not resolved my problem you have in no way even addressed or acknowledged it". Supervisor then says "we will not being to have to tolerate verbal abuse of this most egregious of natures, this call is terminated".

Needless to say I was a little <CWLMST> off but had no more time to play phone tag. Next day I prepared to spend whatever amount of time necessary on the phone to make my feelings heard. But once again I found my call routed to Canada, 3 minutes problem resolved.

To all that think the Indian call center isn't the problem with Dell think again. The language barrier (which they refuse to admit exists) if nothing else is a huge problem ... and to this date the only problem I have had with them.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

PCG342 said:


> As much as I feel like a jerk when I say that, I agree.


I agree too, and I don't feel like a jerk when I say it. They are being paid (regardless of how much they are making) to HELP with a problem, not further cause problems...That's why if you want good tech support, switch to Gateway/EMachines....I got a southerner (sounded like Louisiana maybe??) the one time I called tech support. She was very knowlegeable, easy to understand, understood what I was saying, and she fixed my problem. Plus, it helps that eMachines are good computers, regardless of what others might tell you (especially for the price). Dell on the other hand, doesn't really give you what you pay for...especially if you purchase a warranty.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

neos1 said:


> I tend to shy away from judging anyone because of the color of their skin or the nationality of their race. It makes me sick. It is the number one problem in this world where a man is not judged by his character or his actions but by what he looks like.


We aren't judging them by their actions or looks, we are merely stating that we are annoyed by their lack of help and inability to communicate. That's not judgemental, it's merely customer courtesy to be able to knowledgeably and understandably communicate with the customer about the issues they are having. Especially when that is what they are there/being paid for.

After saying that, please take no offense, I don't want to be in the crosshairs of any sort of weapon...especially not over something as trivial as this.


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

Farmgirl22 said:


> We aren't judging them by their actions or looks, we are merely stating that we are annoyed by their lack of help and inability to communicate. That's not judgemental, it's merely customer courtesy to be able to knowledgeably and understandably communicate with the customer about the issues they are having. Especially when that is what they are there/being paid for.
> 
> After saying that, please take no offense, I don't want to be in the crosshairs of any sort of weapon...especially not over something as trivial as this.


Thank you so much, Farmgirl22. You said it beautifully.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

wordsmith said:


> Thank you so much, Farmgirl22. You said it beautifully.


Thank you! I don't believe I have been complimented for stating my opinion on something here yet...I am honored!!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

So is Southy gone forever?? *sniff sniff* He was great entertainment...even if he was a bit of a pain in the butt sometimes...I think I'll miss him...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Farmgirl22 said:


> So is Southy gone forever?? *sniff sniff* He was great entertainment...even if he was a bit of a pain in the butt sometimes...I think I'll miss him...


im afraid so.

and as far as dell. Who hates that kid in the TV ads. Dud your getting a dell. Was he high on weed which he was arrested for having on him.  dud you should have got a lawer


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Farmgirl22 said:


> We aren't judging them by their actions or looks, we are merely stating that we are annoyed by their lack of help and inability to communicate. That's not judgemental, it's merely customer courtesy to be able to knowledgeably and understandably communicate with the customer about the issues they are having. Especially when that is what they are there/being paid for.


And therein is the point, not that they are red, green or blue, or whether they can drive or not, but that they lack the computer knowledge, and the skill level in the english language 
to engage effectively with their customer base.
I shouldn't have to learn another language to buy a Dell computer. Or at least it (learning another language) should be listed prominently as a requirement.



> After saying that, please take no offense, I don't want to be in the crosshairs of any sort of weapon...especially not over something as trivial as this.


 I am one of the most peace loving persons you may ever know.IMHO
Even though I believe a nation and its citizens can only know peace through strength.
I am against violence and for peaceful resolution in every matter. But that can only be from a point of view that each and every law-abiding person has the right to exist without undue harassment.
I know many young American phone chatting drivers that maybe shouldn't be allowed onto the streets. I or my children should not be included in one of their "learning experiences". In other words, whether a person is getting their license for the first time, at the end of their driving career of are new to western civilizations laws and customs, I (we) as a community should not have to be included in their learning how to drive. Especially if they are coming from another culture/country (they) should have to pay for driving instructions so that we as a community don't have to pay with our blood or treasure for their lack of driving skills.IMHO


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Farmgirl22 said:


> So is Southy gone forever?? *sniff sniff* He was great entertainment...even if he was a bit of a pain in the butt sometimes...I think I'll miss him...


Yeah, though he did say something nasty so the ban was appropriate.

Wait I saw someone else banned... man this thread is lethal!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

PCG got his ban from a comment in a Random thread.
Why SouthPark blewup in this thread is beyond me.

To make this post legit, it's sad to see Dell getting a poor rep.
Their older P,P2 and P3 computers seemed quite durable.
I still use a Dell Optiplex GX110....P3 800 ,,,currently used offline for household/business/tax and storage.
I put a new drive in it when I bought it at auction and haven't had to do any repairs.
Used it online with 98se for a while and no problems.
Loaded Win2k when I took it offline and haven't had any software issues either.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I still use a Dell Optiplex GX110....P3 800 ,,,currently used offline for household/business/tax and storage.


I've heard good things about their business machines. I keep looking at all of those Optiplexs
(Optiplexi?) on ebay. I don't know enough about them.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I bought mine at a Lexis Nexis auction for unloading surplus equipment.
The winning bids have been in the $30 to $40 dollar range for P3 700 to 933s lately...... computer with out monitor or an OS.
Great way to set up a decent inexpensive internet surfing box and take care of regular home office work.
I only bought my new Acer because the sale price was too good to pass up ...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stoner said:


> I bought mine at a Lexis Nexis auction for unloading surplus equipment.
> The winning bids have been in the $30 to $40 dollar range for P3 700 to 933s lately...... computer with out monitor or an OS.
> Great way to set up a decent inexpensive internet surfing box and take care of regular home office work.
> I only bought my new Acer because the sale price was too good to pass up ...


Yeah, that's what I would recommend to people looking for email and office work... theres no need to go spending $800-$1000 on a new computer and use hardly any features.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Stoner said:


> PCG got his ban from a comment in a Random thread.
> Why SouthPark blewup in this thread is beyond me.


Yeah I saw PCG requesting a 7 day ban for himself. I didn't see the bad comment itself, but the request I did.

As for SP, I think his machine is a DELL and it was down for a while. I think he just recently got it back up.

Kids never learn


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I bought mine at a Lexis Nexis auction for unloading surplus equipment.
> The winning bids have been in the $30 to $40 dollar range for P3 700 to 933s lately...... computer with out monitor or an OS.
> Great way to set up a decent inexpensive internet surfing box and take care of regular home office work.
> I only bought my new Acer because the sale price was too good to pass up ...


I've been reading a little about that Linux Smooth Wall, and the little 20gig Opltiplex looks like the perfect little box to set up the fire wall in.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

As soon as you hear the accent hang up and dial again. They have call centers in Canada, USA, India and (I believe) another Far Eastern nation. QUOTE



Now I had to call Dell support four times in a 2 hour time-frame one evening. Three of those four times were in succession and each time I got a foreigner. No one from US or Canada ever answered. And over time , I have had to call Dell support many , many , many times and in all those times , I never got anyone from the US or Canada. Not once.

I won't ever buy another Dell. I have also had to replace my hard-drive , cd Rom- Drive , Mouse , and speakers . These were all under warranty and were replaced without question. No problem there. But the tech support is just dreadfully awful.


----------



## PsychoMalibu (Feb 22, 2007)

why does everyone have to hate on the tech support? i do dell chat tech support and i'm in america. dell has tech support centers all over the world, not just india. and what is everyone's problem with indians? did one kill your dog as a child? 

we do try our best to help you. a lot of nights i'm still on the call floor way after i was suppose to go home because i really wanted to resolve the issue for the customer or helping another tech find the resolution for a customer. we do have hearts and feelings too. 

the main reasons why people run into problems with tech support is the customer jumps ahead of the tech, they don't know what we support and what we don't support, and have no clue what their warranties cover. 

as far as the quality of the system...i don't know...i don't make them, i just fix them. if they didn't break i wouldn't have a job.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

PsychoMalibu said:


> why does everyone have to hate on the tech support? i do dell chat tech support and i'm in america. dell has tech support centers all over the world, not just india.


That may be, but if you've read the posts, you would know that we have just gotten tired of dealing with the ones in India, because apparently the Americans work the night shift, since we can't seem to get an American...EVER...all we ever get is the Indians. It's not against them personally, we just have communication issues, and it's a pain in the a$$ to deal with someone who doesn't know/cannot clearly speak your language. Do YOU talk to the guys from other countries??? Can YOU understand them?? Can THEY understand you well enough to solve your problems??? Maybe Dell should set up it's Tech Support so that Americans/strictly english speaking people get American/Canadian/UK Tech Support people, and forget about the Indians!! Just a suggestion.:up:

Also, you are doing chat support...not phone support, we are mostly having trouble with the phone support...in case you haven't guessed. So do the Americans work the night shift only? Or are they all on the Chat support??? I personally like to talk to a real live person when I am having trouble...although, I suppose that the chat method isn't so bad...but it's not much help when you can't connect to the net or can't even get your computer to log on or boot up....



PsychoMalibu said:


> and what is everyone's problem with indians? did one kill your dog as a child?


Nah, it's because they are against eating cattle.  I grew up on a cattle ranch...so we ate lots and lots of beef!!:up: 

*****EDIT*****Also, I don't personally own a Dell, but my mom does, and I've had to help her/listen to her whine about it when something goes wrong. So I have dealt with the Indians before....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PsychoMalibu said:


> why does everyone have to hate on the tech support? i do dell chat tech support and i'm in america. dell has tech support centers all over the world, not just india. and what is everyone's problem with indians? did one kill your dog as a child?
> 
> we do try our best to help you. a lot of nights i'm still on the call floor way after i was suppose to go home because i really wanted to resolve the issue for the customer or helping another tech find the resolution for a customer. we do have hearts and feelings too.
> 
> ...


PM, as mentioned, the problem we have is that the communication is really bad, like for example what I had to deal with the Quark tech support. Spent an hour going over the same thing, and the lady clearly did not understood what I have said to her, because after 10 minutes when I sent an email to their tech support here in the US, they gave me the CORRECT answer.

I have had many hindu friends that spoke clearly on the phone... these people seem to need communication training before even going on the phones.

But really the real problem is Corporate America and it's favorite friend, Mr. Greed. (note I put Mr. because you know it is Man who made America how it is today) All Dell wants is to make millions by hiring people in other countries that they can pay next to nothing (in US dollars) just to answer the phone call. It's pathetic.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Nah, it's because they are against eating cattle.


It's more of that they worship the cattle as sacred.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I personally like Dell's because their easy to use. The Tech Support is okay, and they make it easy to do stuff. 

For example, my Dell was full of viruses and there was no way to get rid of them all, so I used the Symantec system recovery tool and it got rid of everything except the OS.

I'm quite happy with Dell.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I myself have only called Dell once to get the Windows CD (since the only CD that comes with the Dell is the recovery disk) and once I e-mailed/submitted my question, they immediately sent me a Windows CD.


----------



## PsychoMalibu (Feb 22, 2007)

if you don't like the phone support then use the chat feature. you don't have to be using the system with the issue for us to help you. and if we do a step you need to restart for, we can put the session on hold (we call it suspend) and you can resume the session with the same tech within the 15 minute timeframe. and if you can't figure out how to resume the session, then all you have to do is request to speak with the same tech and if they are able to take you back, then you are transfered directly back to that same tech. and don't give me, well how can i chat in if i only have one computer and it won't turn on. go to the library. they have computers too! and i bet your friends have one too. so you aren't limited to phone support. 

and the whole communitcation being harder on the phone...its the same on chat. the only difference is the customer doesn't want to take the time to read the entire message sent by the tech and ends up asking the same question over and over again. just to let yall know, if you do that, we will just copy and paste the same thing over and over again. so read the whole message before asking a question that is answered in previous messages. there is also an small lag since it has to be sent to our servers then sent through the internet and then finally reaches your system. so asking are you still there after every message is really annoying. please give us time to at least type out a response. we aren't robots. 

also, i am still asked if i am in india, i don't have an indian name. it is samantha, but people think we just use fake names to make our customers think that we are american. 

the whole communtication thing would be solved if yall would get over the fact that they have an accent. it doesn't change how much they do or don't know. this country was built on people from other countries. for a lot of people here, english is a second language. and it is completely cocky and stupid to think we are better than them just because they may not speak our language as well as we do. they have to make a living just like everyone else. if you took the time to listen to what they had to say, you might be able to understand them better.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you work for Dell Support, PsychoMalibu?


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> Do you work for Dell Support, PsychoMalibu?


Proof that the communication problems aren't one-sided.


----------



## PsychoMalibu (Feb 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *ferrija1*
> Do you work for Dell Support, PsychoMalibu?


you know what....i'm not even going to answer that. i am going to let you guess. so what do you think, ferrija?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PMS: "if you took the time to listen to what they had to say, you might be able to understand them better."

If THEY took the time to listen, we wouldn't be in this situation and I wouldn't have to waste 1hr of my day doing the same thing.


----------



## PsychoMalibu (Feb 22, 2007)

our job is to listen. what days i'm not up helping other tech and actually taking the chats, i'm sitting in front of a computer for 8 hours reading over the same issues over and over again. each issue has logical steps to follow to a resolution. it is YOU, the CUSTOMER, that doesn't want to listen. you just think we fix everything by magic!! get a clue and clean your ears.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PsychoMalibu said:


> our job is to listen...


Clearly you are not, and you have bad customer service skills. There is a problem, and instead of trying to understand the problem and maybe helping the customer, the ones that put money to your wages, you are attacking us, telling us we are wrong.

I doubt Dell would approve of your so called customer service :down:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I see now, it's in your profile and in one of you're posts.


----------



## PsychoMalibu (Feb 22, 2007)

you are taking everything i'm saying out of context. why can't i defend the tech support? if you can defend stupidity, then i can defend the tech support. 

and this has nothing to do with customer service, you have never experienced my customer service. if dell had a problem with how i interface with the customer, i would have had a different job long time ago.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Couriant said:


> Clearly you are not, and you have bad customer service skills. There is a problem, and instead of trying to understand the problem and maybe helping the customer, the ones that put money to your wages, you are attacking us, telling us we are wrong.
> 
> I doubt Dell would approve of your so called customer service :down:


Couriant, you might as well be banging your head against a brick wall...just do like I did, shake your head, sigh, and let it go. There is obviously no sense to be knocked into that person...and it's mindsets like hers that keeps many (*NOT* ALL or MOST, just MANY) people from buying Dell products.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

PsychoMalibu said:


> the whole communtication thing would be solved if yall would get over the fact that they have an accent. it doesn't change how much they do or don't know. this country was built on people from other countries. for a lot of people here, english is a second language. and it is completely cocky and stupid to think we are better than them just because they may not speak our language as well as we do. they have to make a living just like everyone else. if you took the time to listen to what they had to say, you might be able to understand them better.


Telephone support IS about communication.
Number 1 is communication ability, and of course expertise.
If someone has problem with "accent" on tech side ---and some has problem on english speaking consumer side-- there becomes a big problem.
People with english language / accent problem --should never be put in telephone help situation with a majority english speaking market-- not good business ---not good for Dell.
This is problem --- its obvious that there are many unhappy customers.
Its aggravating, esp when problem already exsists---before accents/language
.It makes no differece whether Indian , anybody else, or "they have to make a living"---its business, making customer happy..
BTW , you ---your picture in profiles ---you are a hot young lady!!  >f


----------



## warzoneusa (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfair use of advanced options...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

PsychoMalibu said:


> if you don't like the phone support then use the chat feature. you don't have to be using the system with the issue for us to help you.


I only have one computer,if it isn't working I have no internet. I'm stuck with phone support. You will find that most people fit into this class



PsychoMalibu said:


> ...and don't give me, well how can i chat in if i only have one computer and it won't turn on. go to the library. they have computers too! and i bet your friends have one too...


I live in a rural area, the nearest library is in a town over 3 hours away (it has no internet enabled computers anyway). And sorry no friends with computers (you know how all us old school farming types can be resistant to technology). Not to forget why should tech support being PAID for in a support agreement be reliant on free services not being supplied by the company the support was purchased from.



PsychoMalibu said:


> ...also, i am still asked if i am in india, i don't have an indian name. it is samantha, but people think we just use fake names to make our customers think that we are american.


While you may not be doing this many do. The problems that the communication barrier sets up is well known and in order to prevent any prejudice some Techs do use English names while doing their job. I know because I have seen this first hand, I have dealt with Techs on the phone who have great difficulty with the English language (although according to them they have it mastered) and have had heavy accents and have gone by the name "Bill" or "Bob".



PsychoMalibu said:


> ...the whole communtication thing would be solved if yall would get over the fact that they have an accent.


The problem isn't the accent. Both Canada and the USA geographically cover very large areas and because of this they have a lot of very varied accents across them, some actually being quite hard to understand at times. We are used to this in our culture. The problem is a poor understanding of the English language and a refusal to acknowledge that it is the case.



PsychoMalibu said:


> ...if you took the time to listen to what they had to say, you might be able to understand them better.


If they understood the questions being asked of them the frustration with understanding them wouldn't be a problem. I have had calls passed from custom care to tech support back to customer care and even on to "supervisors". This all happened because my simple question about my tag not working when looking for updates on their site. Hours of frustration after beginning I simply hung up (I had no more time that day to play phone tag). The next day I called again and was routed to a Canadian call center, less than 3 minutes and my problem was fixed.

Now I'm not a disgruntled Dell customer. I've been very happy with my purchase and am approaching 3 years with no major hardware related problems. However I made this purchase from Dell based in large on their Tech support reputation and they have failed miserably when it comes to meeting their promises. I've had both good (calls routed to Canada) and bad (calls routed to India) experiences. The bad has left me with such a bad taste in my mouth that I will not be going back to Dell for my next computer. As for the attitude you have displayed in your posts in this thread all I can say is thank the gods I didn't get you on my calls that remained here in Canada. If I had been faced with your misguided arrogance (which very similar to the attitudes displayed by Indian Techs I have dealt with) I would most likely have the same opinion of Dell Tech Call centers outside of India that I have of those located inside it. The whole Dell Tech Support issue comes down to the old adage. "You get what you pay for". Dell outsourced to India because of cheap labour and they got what they paid for. Substandard service.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Couriant, you might as well be banging your head against a brick wall...just do like I did, shake your head, sigh, and let it go. There is obviously no sense to be knocked into that person...and it's mindsets like hers that keeps many (*NOT* ALL or MOST, just MANY) people from buying Dell products.


On a normal day I would, but this one I can't help it (and the fact that I'm doing Customer Service for my class).



PM said:


> why can't i defend the tech support?


I didn't say you couldn't. But the problem here is that companies are outscourcing without making sure that the people are compenent enough to communicate with the audience that the company has. And I'm not talking about Dell, I'm talking about all major US companies that outsource just to save a buck. But tell me, is using outscourced people without proper telephone communication training really worth the buck saved?



PM said:


> if you can defend stupidity


If what you call your customers stupid then yes. I would assume that the majority of Dell users are not technically inclined and need support. I would doubt anyone else with a more knowlegable technical background would ever buy a branded machine when they can do it themselves and fix the problems themselves.



PM said:


> and this has nothing to do with customer service, you have never experienced my customer service. if dell had a problem with how i interface with the customer, i would have had a different job long time ago.


You don't know me. Never presume anything. You certainly have a one-track mind on what customer service is. Customer service is not just being the support for a company. You may deal with disruptive customers that can't get their new computer to work, but try dealing with someone that has shoplifted and before you try to apprehend them they brandish a gun saying they will shoot you if you go near, or even without the gun in play i had to get a guy that is twice the size of me to calm down.

And you are wrong, all forms of communication, whether if it's for work, or talking to family or friends has everything to do with customer service.



Fidelista said:


> Telephone support IS about communication.


Finally someone with sense.


----------



## warzoneusa (Oct 2, 2006)

Avianca said:


> Yeah, I literally thought it was a 10 year old writing this, good choice. :up:


lol off by 17 years , o well your stupid so ill give ya a brake


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

warzoneusa said:


> lol off by 17 years , o well your stupid so ill give ya a brake


Not too sure if you see this, but dude... you complained on being permanently banned... there's a reason for that. You stated that the moderators suck after you were told to change a post that you put that Dell sucks. Do you really expect them to do nothing? Honestly?

And you say you are 27 years old... act like one.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think he was South(ParkXP101)...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> I think he was South(ParkXP101)...


he was/is SXP.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Couriant said:


> he was/is SXP.


It almost seems like there were a bunch of people who joined a while ago and now they are all banned.....


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

My old computer bit the dust after five years of being faithful...I jumped at the suggestion of a friend and bought an advertized dell...I requested the XP CD and drivers to come with the pc. I also ordered extra software and a very nominal fee. When I got the computer the CD's and extra software were not with the pc. I called them...they immediately sent the CD's and said the software was out of stock. The software was the MS Publisher. I started getting emails stating the software was back ordered...if I wanted to keep this on order I had to answer the email within 24 hours. I was getting an email like that at least twice a week. It went on for a couple of months. I sent a couple of emails complaining about this. They would apologize and just say it was on order...I stated this is a regular MS program...why weren't they getting the order faster...they said it was MS. I really believe they priced it to low and didn't want to lose money. I didn't ask for the price, they are the ones that told me how much it would cost. I got on an MS site and told them what Dell was doing and they said there was no reason Dell shouldn't have it in stock. I emailed Dell again and told them what Microsoft said...never heard back from Dell. Then they terminated the order with no warning. I emailed them that I had always sent back their emails within 24 hours...still did not hear back from them...I just gave up...I use my old MS Publisher. I just thought it would be nice to have a newer version and especially at the low price they offered it for. I will not buy Dell again. We are ignorant once...twice is stupid. I now have a couple of friends that can build me a computer the next time I need one. Dell's customer service is not that great...I have experienced it. By the way I was stupid enough to get their 3 year warranty...if I have a problem will they help me????


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

grandma77 said:


> By the way I was stupid enough to get their 3 year warranty...if I have a problem will they help me????


The warranty's are nearly free money for companies.......they'll help you, more or less....


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

boy do I ever agree with that.
We just switched over from dia-up to DSL and my husband couldn't get to the hyer links in his e-mails. He uses Outlook express. I first called our DSL provider and after an hour and a half the tech and her supervisor gave up and forwarded me to Microsoft. First of all it took forever lets see, a operator who verified I was qualified to talk to a tech and she gave me a case#, next a tech who said is broken English that she couldn't help me, next to another operator who had to requalify me even when I gave him my case #, next a tech who said he had never hear of such a thing and didn't want to believe me. It was only after saying I wasn't going to give up that he put me on hold and investigated my problem. We went though quite a few processess with no results and again he was going to hang up. I said his name and said I sure would use his name when I called back and that was when he put me on hold again and discussed the situation with his supervisor. When he got back on the phone he had me try one more process and guess what IT WORKED I had been on the phone from 8:00 until 10:30 and I was exhuasted and fustrated but my husband can get to his hyer links now only because of my presistance.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

thats why there are forums like this cause we do a better job then those idots on tech support they don't care and its only when you threaten them with court or your just going to keep calling untill they fix it do they decide they will fix your problem.


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

yes you are right. Silly me thought it would be a simple fix when I called my DSL provider and then I got caught up in it all


----------



## hawkeye2704 (Mar 25, 2007)

Im actually a Dell Tech. I am not in any way supporting the bad customer support that has for its dimmension and inspiron systems or the poor qaulity. we do have tech support in america mostly out of nashville tn (XPS and Gold technical support) and Twin falls idaho (XPS , Gold TEchnical support and DEll on Call) also TExas and kansas city. if you want to garuantee good service from dell get GTS or XPS coverafge. yes it is more but all of those techs are at least A+ certified. 

And just to try and make things right im sorry our tech was sent to india. you will be happy to know that the manager who came up with the idea no longer is with the company. (he actually works for gateway). Also if you are looking for another desktop company, alienware is owned buy dell. thanx .


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

hawkeye2704 said:


> Im actually a Dell Tech. I am not in any way supporting the bad customer support that has for its dimmension and inspiron systems or the poor qaulity. we do have tech support in america mostly out of nashville tn (XPS and Gold technical support) and Twin falls idaho (XPS , Gold TEchnical support and DEll on Call) also TExas and kansas city. if you want to garuantee good service from dell get GTS or XPS coverafge. yes it is more but all of those techs are at least A+ certified.
> 
> And just to try and make things right im sorry our tech was sent to india. you will be happy to know that the manager who came up with the idea no longer is with the company. (he actually works for gateway). Also if you are looking for another desktop company, alienware is owned buy dell. thanx .


Thank you for your straight talk about Dell and that alienware is owned by Dell.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

my opinion on dell computers? i love them. so much so that i have 3. one bought brand new a dimension 4600, a used latitude d600, and a used optiplex gx240. the last 2 bought in january and in february. all are working great so far and no problems. ive used dell customer service and they were very nice and answered my questions plus they have a good website if you need support or tech help. the first computer we bought was a compaq presario 5070 running windows 98. what a piece of junk. it lasted till january when i said enough already and got rid of the old dinosaur. hp/compaq has no support website like dell and trying to update that old thing was a pain. when i got rid of it the only original things i had left were the tower, speakers, and keyboard. everything else died years ago. with the dell we bought brand new everything is still working great after 3 years. i would recommend dell to anyone.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

I am on a dell, I have had no problems with it. For laptops I think that they are the best way to go. As for them being expensive, well no, not really. Mine is about 1800 after tax and a 25% off coupon. They ALWAYS offer either a 20% or 25% off coupon for laptops, so take advantage of it. I have had no problems for it. Yeah sure they outsource for tech support, but there are very few companies that don't. Tech support for big companies is always worthless though, unless you pay a ton, then it's really good, but I can fix most anything anyway so I don't bother.

As for desktops, well you shouldn't be buying from any large company. It's easy enough to build one yourself or have a friend build it, or a local computer shop. There are 3 dells in my house. My laptop, my dad's laptop, and my dad's desktop. We purchased his laptop before I knew how to build them like 5 years ago. I've never had issues with any of the latter that were dell's fault.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

.........Dell, great company?

You've gotta be kidding me! My Dell PC and my Dell laptop has given me nothing but trouble! (And a ton of headaches too!)


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

What laptop do you have?


----------



## tylerzettler (Apr 1, 2007)

#1 "propiatary" dells are very unupgradable dells are for noobs none the less if you want a good computer go to a Computer store that specialize in desktops and gaming computers

"People that stick up for dells must own one"
the only reason i would recomend one to someone is if there a noob and have no concept of internal parts

"take it from someone who worked at dell"
you get waht you pay for im sick and tired of hearing o i owned a dell and my hd went once but they replaced it.. like hell that completley blows waht if you had important data i would never trust my files on a dell


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

tylerzettler said:


> #1 "propiatary" dells are very unupgradable dells are for noobs none the less if you want a good computer go to a Computer store that specialize in desktops and gaming computers
> 
> "People that stick up for dells must own one"
> the only reason i would recomend one to someone is if there a noob and have no concept of internal parts
> ...


I recommend dell laptops all the time to people. Never desktops.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

tylerzettler said:


> ........................................
> "take it from someone who worked at dell"
> you get waht you pay for im sick and tired of hearing o i owned a dell and my hd went once but they replaced it.. like hell that completley blows waht if you had important data i would never trust my files on a dell


Not in defense of Dell..............but that's why backing up data is important.
Yep...I had a motherboard go bad in a Magitronic.
No big deal beyond transferring the data I had backed up on CD..... to the next computer.
It happens to all brands and self builds eventually.
All you have to do is wait long enough


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

tylerzettler said:


> #1 "propiatary" dells are very unupgradable dells are for noobs none the less if you want a good computer go to a Computer store that specialize in desktops and gaming computers
> 
> "People that stick up for dells must own one"
> the only reason i would recomend one to someone is if there a noob and have no concept of internal parts
> ...


Another thought, would you trust your files on an alienware?


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> What laptop do you have?


.....Dell Latitude CS....

I realized too late that the thing runs slowly with XP...I dunno how the guy got it installed too...


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Sheesh, you have windows xp on that? Yeah I bet it's running REAL slow.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes it is...takes a good 10 minutes for it to boot all the way to desktop with AV and Firewall installed....(Some more tweaking is in order.)

Either that, or I just wipe it out and install some other OS that can run fast on the memory that's in the CS.

(If I had the funds....I would've bought not this laptop but a better one.)

But strangely, once it gets booted, it runs alright...probably due to my few tweaks.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd install either Windows 98 or Ubuntu Linux on it...


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Exactly what I was thinking. Unfortunately, the thing doesn't have a CD-rom. I don't know how I'll be able to install the OSes on it...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you have space, perhaps make a partition, save the files for the OS in that partition, wipe the other (C) and then install Windows / Linux that way.

Should work


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, but how will he get the files to the partition in the first place if he can't get them off a cd?
I suppose he could do it over a network but that would take ages.

Of crouse, there is always the alternative of 500 floppy disks.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

500 floppy discs?! I definitely do not think so!

Actually, I'd been thinking of doing it over the network, but I have no idea of how to do that. I was planning on moving off all my important data to one of the two desktops I have...(Most likely the Gateway, since it for some reason, does not like my network adapter in it.) And use the Dell desktop to do the network install...unfortunately, I'll have to use the Gateway to get the contents of the CD/DVD off and onto my portable hard drive, then move it to my Dell desktop and do it from there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Yeah, but how will he get the files to the partition in the first place if he can't get them off a cd?
> I suppose he could do it over a network but that would take ages.
> 
> Of crouse, there is always the alternative of 500 floppy disks.


IF he has already got an OS, you can copy it from there, then perform the setup in command prompt.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Couriant said:


> IF he has already got an OS, you can copy it from there, then perform the setup in command prompt.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

Honestly I have no beef with dell. I wouldn't ever buy a desktop from dell, but still no beef.

All compute rmanufacturer's offer around the same price for the same specifications. It's really all about the warranty and expandability. I would never buy a Brand name PC, just because it limits me so much. Building your own system is cheaper and more rewarding.

Dell, HP, Gateway, they're all the same.

laptops is the only reason to buy a brand name PC. I chose a dell because they had the best warranty. It's not like they make it possible to build your own laptop and you won't be overclocking anything in it cause it gets too hot. I've been happy with my E1705 so far and I probaly will stay happy with it. 

I even got an old, old XPS from dell and it runs just fine (I'm talking p3 stage). Really if you know what you're doing it doesn't matter what type of computer you have. If you have a problem you can fix it yourself. 

I hope I never have to spend 3 hours on the phone with some guy from India but if the time comes I can always through my laptop out a window and they'll fix it.


----------

